# My Latest Watch...



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

...is a Sea Fighter from MKII. This example has the full triangle acrylic bezelinsert, only a few made.

I put it on a 22mm Omega mesh...couldnÂ´t be better.... :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice and clean design. :wub:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks great. The mesh suits it down to the ground.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice -wicked watch and bracelet


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

If it were not for those awful hands that would be a great watch. Love everything about it, except _*those*_ hands!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations, looks great on the Omega mesh :yes: I'm sure it would look good on a thick black rubber also :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

A lovely looking watch - but then I do like the look of Blancpains, also :wink2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

VinceR said:


> If it were not for those awful hands that would be a great watch. Love everything about it, except _*those*_ hands!


You don't like them? I think they are great. All divers should have a bit of orange on them somewhere.

I like it on the original too.

Big, simple and easy to read even underwater.










Picture nicked randomly from Internet


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

Congrats.

I love the clean lines. I am not a fan of that type of bracelet (I would have a Nato on it) but you are enjoying it and that's what matters.


----------

